Ask HN: Is GWT/Google Web Toolkit still being used today? - tetristetris
======
acemarke
Technically, yes - looking at the GWT Google Group, there's evidence of people
still using it. I'd assume it's mostly in internal/enterprise scenarios.

As far as public mindshare, though, it's dead. It's Java, it compiles slowly,
the old DevMode plugin stopped working as of FF27, and the Javascript
ecosystem has advanced far beyond what GWT could do in terms of developer
experience and sharing code across client+server.

Also, the discussion of "GWT 3.0" and the J2CL compiler seemed to add a lot of
FUD to the community. It hasn't been clear what GWT features would still exist
in a notional 3.0, and J2CL was stuck behind Google's walls until just a
couple weeks ago.

------
hrbrmstr
According to [https://trends.builtwith.com/framework/Google-Web-
Toolkit](https://trends.builtwith.com/framework/Google-Web-Toolkit) ~43K sites
use it.

------
RayDonnelly
RStudio uses it.

